# Safety Clip-wirklich safe?



## Allround Angla (27. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Boilies, Dips und Haken sind ausgesucht und die Bleie auch.
Ich mag 64gramm Bleie für die Festblei montage verwenden.

Ich habe gehört dass sich dazu sogenannte Safety Lead Clips am besten eignen.
Ich habe dieses set gefunden, gefällt mir http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/MAD-Rig-Sortiment-Clever-Pack-b-12-Teile-B-36716p.html.

Ich bin ein bischen mistraurisch.

Kann dass blei bei einem Wurf (uferangler, boot nicht erlaubt) nicht einfach wegfliegen weil sich dass gummi hochschiebt und die spange öffnet?

Gehen die durch die Kopfschläge denn nicht auf?


Danke in vorraus und Gruß

#h


----------



## Bodensee89 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

bei den bleien hatte ich noch nie probleme, erstrecht nicht beim werfen. 
einmal hab ich das blei im drill verloren.
erklären konnte ich es mir nicht da es dort keine unterwasserhindernisse gibt.

was passieren kann ist das der wirbel aus dem clip rutscht, dann war's das mit der selbsthakmontage. 

nachdem ich deshalb zahlreiche karpfen nicht richtig haken konnte bin ich auf die version mit sicherungsstift ausgewichen, da funktioniert das bisher problemlos.
ich benutze die clips und sicherungsstifte von fox, gummis von korda und schlauch von fox und korda.

ich finde bei den korda gummis halten die schläuche besser als bei den gummis die bei den fox clipsen dabei sind.


grundsätzlich kann man sagen das die einzelteile zusammen passen sollten.


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

wie bitte soll sich der safety clip den beim werfen öffnen ?
das würde allen regeln der schwerkraft wiedersprechen.

beim auswerfen drück das blei auf das untere ende und kann somit gar nicht aus dem clip rutschen.

kleiner tipp, mach dir deine montage mal fertig und teste das ganze und der badewanne oder eben auf dem fussboden, zieh am rig und du wirst sehen es passiert deinem blei nichts, halt das blei fest und die siehst wie und wann der clip das blei freigibt.


----------



## meckpomm (27. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Moin,

in der Praxis kommt es tatsächlich regelmäßig vor, dass ein Blei beim Wurf verloren geht.

Das passiert bei schweren Bleien (+/- 200gr.) und/ oder PVA-Beuteln. Bei schweren Bleien bricht der Kunststoffclip in der Beschleunigungsphase des Wurfes. Mit PVA-Beuteln rutscht das Blei beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche raus. Gibt Fabrikate, da passiert sowas häufiger... Deswegen gibt es auch Clips mit Metallarm. Bei 64gr. sollte aber eigentlich alles passen.

Ich bin aber lange von Safety Clips weg: Meine Bleie sind zu schwer und ich kann eh ein Boot benutzen, wann sollte da ein Blei verloren gehen? Wenn ein Fisch festsitzt, dann mach ich eh alles, um ihn in den Kescher zu bekommt... Dass ein Blei sich auf jeden Fall immer lösen muss, wie es die Werbung fordert, vermüllt nur die Gewässer und führt zum Kauf neuer Bleie (clevere Stategie)!

Außerdem gibt es Montagen, die sind weniger anfällig für Überschläge beim Auslegen/ Auswerfen sind...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## GUFIKILLER HARZ (27. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

hi wenn du nen inlineblei nimmst dann kann dir im drill das blei nicht verlohren gehen falls der fisch in ein hindernis schwimmt und die schnur reist kann er das blei auch abstreifen ansonsten ist der safety clip ne super sache kannst bedenkenlos einsetzten aber kauf nicht nur ein blei kann passieren das bei einem ansitz nen paar mehr brauchst je nach hindernis aufkommen


----------



## j0nas4tw (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ich habe auch die Safety Clips gefischt, hatte nie Probleme.
Im Moment fische ich die Nash Variante, die sind kleiner und können noch zusätzlich durch nen Stück Plastik gesichert werden. Dann kann auch der Safety Clip nicht vom Swivel rutschen mit PVA. 
Aber kann sie dir empfehlen. Passt alles und rutscht eigentlich nix.

Grüße!


----------



## Allround Angla (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Gibt es zum safety rig ein sicheres rig wo das blei nicht so schnell verloren geht?


----------



## Allround Angla (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Wenn ich den safety clip doch mal probieren mag, ist dass set von dam das oben angegeben ist gut?


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

wie schon gesagt, ich halte die mit sicherungsstift für sicherer.


----------



## Allround Angla (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Was meinst du mit sicherungstift? Hast du nen link


Danke


----------



## spike999 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

nimm doch einfach ein inlineblei...


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...Lead-Systeme/Fox-Safety-Lead-Clips::1708.html



nur nehme ich die gummis von korda weil da der schlauch besser hält.....


----------



## j0nas4tw (28. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Hier die fische ich atm 
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....ckle-Safety-Bolt-Bead-Rig-Diffusion-Camo.html

Grüße!


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ok ich trau dem ganzen ned....

Dann geh ich auf inline:http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/K...On-In-Line-Lead-Loose-b-1-St-ck-B-44529p.html

Grüße und Petri


----------



## Lucius (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*



GUFIKILLER HARZ schrieb:


> hi wenn du nen inlineblei nimmst dann kann dir im drill das blei nicht verlohren gehen falls der fisch in ein hindernis schwimmt und die schnur reist kann er das blei auch abstreifen ansonsten ist der safety clip ne super sache kannst bedenkenlos einsetzten aber kauf nicht nur ein blei kann passieren das bei einem ansitz nen paar mehr brauchst je nach hindernis aufkommen




Gott, als die Satzzeichen dran waren, hast du wohl in der Schule gefehlt...!?
Es ist immer wieder furchtbar schwierig zu lesen und zeugt von wenig Respekt seinem Gegenüber, wenn man selbst die "Mühe" des Komma-setzens scheut...!

Nur so als Anstoß!


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Hey Kiddies - in meinem Thread wird nicht gestritten!#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

ich fische schon ewig safteys, habe noch niemals probleme damit gehabt, warum traust du denen nicht ?
kannst du das begründen?
würde ich gerne mal nur einfach so wissen, muß ja jeder selbst wissen wie er angeln möchte.
aber falls du mal im kraut oder in der nähe von hindernissen angeln möchtest, wirst du im drill feststellen das die safteys durchaus große vorteile haben.


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ich habe angst das das blei verloren geht.

Im drill kann der karpfen es ja abschütteln und ja, bei uns gibt es hindernisse aber genau dort werde ich das blei mit safety clip schneller verlieren

Meiner meinung nach schaded dass inline blei dem karpfen beim drill genau so wenig wie ein safety clip, da er beide abschütteln kann.

Noch ein anderes thema, es gibt ja haken mit gebogenem öhr wo manche leute einen schrumpfschlauch für einen besseren hakeffekt aufziehen.

Wenn ich nen Fox Arma Point SSC in größe 6 nehme, wie dick sollte der schrumpfschlauch oder silikonschlauch sein?

Sind 1.5mm zu dick?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Ich habe angst das das blei verloren geht.
> 
> Im drill kann der karpfen es ja abschütteln und ja, bei uns gibt es hindernisse aber genau dort werde ich das blei mit safety clip schneller verlieren
> 
> ...


----------



## j0nas4tw (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Schrumpfschlauch wie der Name sagt zieht sich über Wasserdampf zusammen 1 auf knapp 0,6 und 1,5 auf 1 ca. Also mit 1,5 kommst du locker hin! Ich nehm den 1,5 für Haken und den 1 er für Knoten 

Grüße!


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ich kenne mich nur mit satzkarpfen aus, und die beangelt man ja nur sehr, sehr selten mit solchen montagen. Normalerweise fische ich mit laufblei, und es scheint nicht nur so, ich habe darüber (safety clip) keine erfahrung und kein wissen, deshalb frage ich ja.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ich verwende regelmäßig Safety Clips aus (irgendeinem) "gutem Haus".

Bleiverluste im Drill hatte ich, ohne Hindernisskontakt, nie.

Allerdings hab ich schon ein paar Bleie auf andere Art verballert:
Da ich den selben Clip ewig gefischt hab, war irgendwann der Gummi ziemlich ausgeleiert.
Als ich nach dem Wurf die Montage spannen wollte fehlte der Widerstand...|bigeyes
Das Blei war weg!|kopfkrat
Neues dran, nächster Wurf:
Das selbe Spiel...#d

Bei der Montage eines Kumpels ist neulich das selbe passiert.
Waren übrigens (da oben mal erwähnt) immer Montagen mit PVA.

Wenn der Gummischlauch noch einigermaßen fest sitzt, gibt es aber eigentlich keine Probleme!


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ich nehm Inline, vertraue ich mehr


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Ich nehm Inline, vertraue ich mehr




na dann mal viel spaß damit 

frage mich nur welche bedenken du gegenüber dem saftey hast, kein 60-80 g blei kann da beim auswurf eigentlich gar nichts passieren.
aber ist deine sache, kann nur sagen das inlinebleie sich nur sehr schlecht lösen bei einen abriss, aber was solls, geht ja nur um dumme fische, die können ja verrecken.

:e:e


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Du weist gar nicht mal wie ich dass inline montieren will, machst aber gleich so dumme Kommentare nur weil ich kein safety clip will.

Wenn ich dem clip nicht vertraue, ist es ja meine sache, ich hab nicht gesagt dass er schlecht ist.


----------



## antonio (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

warum fragst du dann erst wenn deine meinung von vornherein feststeht?
richtig es ist deine sache, aber dann verschone andere damit.

antonio


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Du weist gar nicht mal wie ich dass inline montieren will, machst aber gleich so dumme Kommentare nur weil ich kein safety clip will.
> 
> Wenn ich dem clip nicht vertraue, ist es ja meine sache, ich hab nicht gesagt dass er schlecht ist.



wie willste den ein INline blei schon abringen??????
meine güte, sind wieder ferien oder was ist los ?
wie antonio schon sagte, wenn deine meinung feststeht , dann verschone uns mit solchen fragen, auch an deinen anderen treads kann man ja sehen das du keinen plan hast.

warum du dem clip nicht vertraust magste nicht sagen, damit ist das hier auch für mich durch, mach was du willst.
wenn erfahrene angler dir einen tipp geben und du sagst dann ist mir egal, frage in zukunft bitte nicht mehr, ich angel ja auch nur 27 jahre auf karpfen, was weiss ich blödi schon davon.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

@ Angla: Irgendwie steige ich durch deine Argumenatation nicht durch. Einerseits sagst du, dass du keine Erfahrungen mit dem Safety Clip hast und deswegen wissen willst, ob das funktioniert. 
Daraufhin bestätigen die erfahrene Angler, dass es funktioniert (und das schon seit vielen Jahren). Aber warum willst du nicht akzeptieren, dass dies die am häufigsten verwendete Montage für das gezielte Karpfenangeln ist?
Inlinebleie sind eine feine Sache, aber nur wenn das Einsatzgebiet passt. Man kann die zwar als Drop Off in Hindernissnähe fischen, aber Safety Cllips sind deutlich anwenderfreundlicher.


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ja ich hab danach gefragt, und bin auf inlinebleie gegangen weil manche leute meinten sie sind zufrieden, haben aber auch manche bleie verloren.

Ich habe nie eure erfahrungen und euer wissen in frage gestellt und gesagt dass die fische verrecken sollen.

Manche schrieben auch wenn ich dem clip nicht vertraue, soll ich auf inline gehen, und genau dass mache ich.

Ich bin sehr dankbar für all eure antworten, aber da manch schrieben sie verloren welche, geh ich doch lieber auf inline.

Dieser thread war eigentlich dazu gedacht um mich zwischen den zwei varianten zu entscheiden.

Grüße Allround Angla


----------



## punkarpfen (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Es kommt auf die Angelbedingungen an. Inlinebleie kann man prima auf hartem Grund ohne Hindernisse in der Nähe nutzen. Leider hat man diese Bedingungen eher selten und dann ist die Safety Montage klar im Vorteil.
Zu unkontrolierten Verlusten kommt es dabei eigendlich nicht. Plastikclips brechen wirklich erst bei sehr hohen Gewichten ab 180g und mehr. So hohe Gewichte benötigt man sehr selten. Einige Clips (z.B. Fox) lösen gerne in Verbindung mit einem PVA Stick zu früh aus. Das geschieht aber nicht beim Wurf, sondern beim Aufschlag aufs Wasser. Wenn man etwas PVA Schnur oder Tape um den Clip wickelt, ist das Problem aber auch behoben. 
Nun aber zum entscheidenen Vorteil: Wenn ein kräftiger Großkarpfen durch irgendwelche Krautbänke usw. schwimmt, dann löst das Blei aus und man kann den Fisch deutlich besser ausdrillen. In der Praxis ist das oft der Unterschied zwischen einem gelandeten Fisch und einem der mit abergerissener Schnur im Kraut festhängt.
Fazit: Auf hartem freien Grund ist das Inlineblei super, bei Kraut usw. nicht. Safety Clips kann man immer fischen, man muss nur in einigen Sonderfällen mitdenken.


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Thanks


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ok. sind die von Dam dann gut was ich als erstes an der ersten seite geschrieben hab


----------



## Allround Angla (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ihr habt mich überredet. 

Kann man eigentlich auch normale birnbleie nehmen oder müssen sie beschichtet sein?


----------



## punkarpfen (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Die DAM Clips habe ich noch nie benutzt. Vermutlich sind die aber OK. Die Beschichtung des Bleies ist völlig egal.


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Ich fisch die ACE
Bin 100% zufrieden.
Noch nie was passiert !!
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/22805/50


----------



## meckpomm (29. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Moin,

jede Montage für unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete! Wenn ich Boot benutzen kann, dann bekomm ich mit einem Inliner einen Fisch besser aus den Seerosen, als mit einem Safety Clip. Ein Safety Clip sammelt unnötig viel Zeug auf, auch wenn man auf weite Distanz einleiert. Wenn der Zug nämlich zur Rute geht, dann löst sich das Blei bei guten Clips nicht aus... Kann man kein Boot benutzen und ein Fisch verliert das Blei aus dem Clip, dann bekomm ich einen Fisch trotzdem nicht aus dem Kraut, wenn er meterweit ins Kraut oder Seerosen gezogen ist.

In meinen Augen werden Safety Clips inflationär benutzt, weil jeder auf Nummer sicher gehen will... Nötig ist es nicht. Vielmehr wird dann immer automatisch zu dieser Methode gegriffen. Ist ja vielseitig: einfach ein anderes Blei einclippen und schon meint man jeder Situation gewachsen

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Allround Angla (30. September 2012)

*AW: Safety Clip-wirklich safe?*

Danke für eure (freundlichen) antworten


----------

